# Autotune Feature



## Mustang Dave (Oct 13, 2006)

Ever since we received our 922 my wife and I have been severely missing the ability to auto tune to a program when it starts. This was a really handy feature we had before and now the option to only record programs from the guide is really, well, frustrating.

Hopefully this post is more than just complaining out loud and someone can suggest a way to enable this feature or that it will be an option returned in a later software version?

Thanks
Dave


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

All you need to do is select the drop down menu on the screen where you create the timer and change "DVR" (I think) to "AUTOTUNE"


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

You can "Auto tune"....click on the program, click record series, click on the top button in "record series" menu (DVR), you will see "Auto tune", click on "Auto tune". As you will see you have options (only new, once, etc.) This exercise will tune you in with out recording.
Your Welcome........


----------



## Mustang Dave (Oct 13, 2006)

356B said:


> You can "Auto tune"....click on the program, click record series, click on the top button in "record series" menu (DVR), you will see "Auto tune", click on "Auto tune". As you will see you have options (only new, once, etc.) This exercise will tune you in with out recording.
> Your Welcome........


Ah Ha! Not really intuitive to get to the autotune feature by selecting the record series timer but hey I will take it! Thanks 356B.


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

Mustang Dave said:


> Ah Ha! Not really intuitive to get to the autotune feature by selecting the record series timer but hey I will take it! Thanks 356B.


Glad to help.


----------

